# Is this true?



## uraha (Jul 9, 2012)

I remember hearing or reading somewhere that it is harder to give someone a second chance than it is to give someone new a first chance.

Have any of you found this to be true?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I should imagine it's because the first person has already revealed how badly they can let you down, whereas the second person is working from a clean page.


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

uraha said:


> I remember hearing or reading somewhere that it is harder to give someone a second chance than it is to give someone new a first chance.
> 
> Have any of you found this to be true?


Giving someone a second chance comes with a lot of baggage. All the forgiveness in the world doesn't erase the memory of what your spouse did to hurt you, and depending on the circumstances, whatever that deed is can be pretty underhanded. You make peace with whatever act you're forgiving, but sometimes that act still catches up with you and the anger, resentment, etc comes back.

With someone new, you don't have any shared betrayals, although you will bring to the table the knowledge of what others are capable of.


----------



## noelle (May 24, 2012)

Probably so, but I assume it is far more rewarding to give the second chance.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

I'd think it was all purely situational.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

